# 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi
I am ordering an ABA block plus RPI p&p head 270 cam (digi II) Light flywheel
my engine is currently putting out 101 hp and 110 torque at the wheel. 
If you have similar set up please post your hp and torque and dyno graph.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

That's going to be a nice motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Llew.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (G60Jetta2dr)*

kickster, 
I have no idea how to get the pic up on here, everytime I've tried to post a pic it doesn't work. I'll email it to you, 123whp for what it's worth.....


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Andrew Stauffer)*

Adnrew I covered your last name and plate number for privacy reasons.








This graph belongs to my 1.8 8v digifant. 
270 cam, brospeed header, 2.1/4 piping


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

thanks for putting that up! 
One of the things that I was most impressed with, after seeing the dyno plots, was how FLAT the torque curve was. I mean, a Schrick 274 isn't a HUGE cam, but you'd never mistake it for stock, and the day I dnyo'd, there was a stock JH motor there that put 74hp to the wheels. So this particular motor of mine has nearly 50 more hp to the wheels with a flat torque curve. That in it's own right is a pretty good endorsement for the ABA based motors. You can build higher hp #s, but these motors are supremely driveable and torquey.


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Andrew Stauffer)*

thats wheel hp right?








Daren


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (MK2NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats wheel hp right?








Daren[HR][/HR]​Yep!


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

Heres my ABA:
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

hoodita, I assume your HP is at the crank. Can you list the modification and post your Dyno graph.
Thanks


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hoodita, I assume your HP is at the crank. Can you list the modification and post your Dyno graph.
Thanks[HR][/HR]​Here you go:
ABA with 1.8 head of course
272 cam
P&P
3 angle valve
titanium retainers
HD valve springs
shaved head
11:1 com
K&N intake and breather filter
TT race downpipe(no cat)
supersprint exhuast
solid front motor mount
heres the dyno sheet if it works. Its kinda disappointing though. 47% driveline loss.
BTW its a mustang dyno.

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=showMyPhoto&albumID=26790878&photoID=28682343&security=aADoGPeTeJ[img/]



[Modified by hoodita, 5:44 PM 1-6-2002]


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

no the dyno is not showing. Can you email me the image? you can save the image to your Hard drive and then email it to me I can post it on gtavw.com that way we can all see it.
thanks


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*


----------



## theuean (May 11, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

How the crap did you come up with a 47.8% power loss figure??? I'm wondering how they determined that.....
Cause geez anyone can crank out 100Whp and then say they have a 90% drivetrain loss, so they're pushing 190Crank.......


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Speedemon)*

Thats what they told me plus thats what the computer said. So I dont know. Plus that guy that was operating the dyno said he dynoed his mustang and if I remember correctly I think it was 140 and the wheels or something. That dyno just straight sucks


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

Dyno can check the powerloss. Some dynos work in different manner so Wheel hp is shown is way less than what it is.


----------



## kbs (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

Here you go:
ABA with 1.8 head of course
272 cam
P&P
3 angle valve
titanium retainers
HD valve springs
shaved head
11:1 com
K&N intake and breather filter
TT race downpipe(no cat)
supersprint exhuast
solid front motor mount
???????????
i was wondering if you are using this setup in a mk2 with the stock 1.8 head?>


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kbs)*

He is using a 1.8 ported head with modified parts such as cam, valves etc.


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

Hydraulic head I take it.
Strange, I would expect more hp, around 150hp, and less torque, around 150 as well, but then again the 272 cam may have a smaller profile then I think. This being an ABA with a rod ratio of 1.71:1 has an awful lot of torque, amazing! My 2.0L 3A with it's 1.55:1 rod ratio will be around 150-155 torque with 165 hp using a Schrick 280 solid cam.
James.


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Strange, I would expect more hp, around 150hp, and less torque, around 150 as well, but then again the 272 cam may have a smaller profile then I think. This being an ABA with a rod ratio of 1.71:1 has an awful lot of torque, amazing! My 2.0L 3A with it's 1.55:1 rod ratio will be around 150-155 torque with 165 hp using a Schrick 280 solid cam.[HR][/HR]​I think I have some fuel/igniton issues. that might be why im short on power. Dont get me wrong it still runs good and pulls real hard. But im having problems starting it and something is causing the motor to cut off in between 5500-7000. I thought its the fuel relay but its not. Plus the cam is a peice. I gotta to get a bigger cam. Im thinking 288. Im really thinking of junking the CIS and getting SDS.TEC II or something like that. Maybe that will cure some problems. And possibly free up some power. And BTW it is a hydro head.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dyno can check the powerloss. Some dynos work in different manner so Wheel hp is shown is way less than what it is.
[HR][/HR]​Not true, the ONLY accurate way to calculate drivetrain power loss is to dyno the car, take the engine out, dyno the engine and compare the two. Here's a few of good articles on the subject http://www.sdsefi.com/techdyno.htm http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/power3.htm http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/coastdwn.htm


----------



## Scirocco#28 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

Ok, I've got a question for you guru's. The motor I'm putting together for the spring is a 1.8L 10:1 block balanced and lightened w/ lightened flywheel. The head is pretty ported and polished with light weight Alpha Romeo solid lifter buckets, a shrick 280 /.473" cam, adjustable cam pully, Dual Weber 45's, and a custom header with 1.5" ports and 22" runners to a 2.75" collector. There's not much off the head planing wise, so compression should be in the 10 to 10:5 range. Any ideas on HP and torque. I realize that my curve is going to have a very high peak, but I plan to redline around 7000 - 7400 RPM, Am I being realistic? Any suggestions? I've got an Autotech 268/ .423" that might end up in this, I just don't know how that cam is going to react.
Steve


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Scirocco#28)*

Steve, first of all let me say hello to a fellow Haligonian. I left in 86 though. Been in Van since 91 after 5 years in Mtl. Always surprised and pleased to hear from VW people a way out there.















Checked out your entire site earlier today, was going to e-mail you. I see you are a Solo 11 fan as well as road racing. You may find my site a little interesting. http://www.autocross.net. 
Your engine sounds like a real high end screamer, something like the TSR Slick 50 racers in England. They made around 175 hp with a 1.8L solid lifter head, bigger cam I believe, and higher comp. I suspect you will be in the range of a very peaky 160 to 165 with the relatively low compression and huge exhaust. I would recommend staying with the Schrick 280, it peaks out around 7200-7500 rpm so using a redline above that would be more beneficial. In a typical 2.0L 3A motor with the same head the 280 is good for 165 hp at 7200-7500rpm using 10.5:1 compression. 
FYI, the Schrick 280 assym. has an intake lift of 11.3mm/.445" and exhaust lift of 11.5mm/.453" lift. 
Another important factor which I just remembered is you are presnetly using a FI CIS cam and are planning on maybe another FI CIS cam but you are using carbs(and lots of them I might add). The problem is CIS cams have a lobecenter of 109-110 degrees while good highperformance carb cams use a lobecenter of around 103-104 degrees. There are plenty of good carb cams out there to choose from that would be even better for your set-up then the FI cams you are running. Some other manufactureres to check out would be Crane, Kent, and Piper. They should as offer carb cams and in very large sizes. You could easily get something larger then the Schrick 280 in both lift and duration if you needed it. Of course if you want to drive on the street you may have to tone it down.
The Autotech cam will peak below 7000 rpm, it doesn't have enough profile for your set-up. But as I said look into proper carb cams first.
Also, wanted to know why you needed to use the Alfa lifters in that head when the Schrick cam doesn't need them, was it someone elses race head before?
James.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

James, 
It seems like you've got a fair bit of experience with cams, I hoping to do a bit of experimenting with cams (maybe on an engine dynohttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif) in the spring or early summer, maybe you can tell me what's the most aggressive cam that will work well with CIS?


----------



## Scirocco#28 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

Thanks for the reply, I was just a young one when you left here. I'm actually in Sackville. Have you been back since? Most of the gear was on a GT Scirocco that raced out at AMP. I got a bag of goodies and started dividing between legal IT stuff and other fun stuff. Therefore the specs for the cam were more hearsay. I did measure the lift and it was in the .470's on both exhaust and intake. MAybe its not a schrick. Damn wish they stamped their logo's on these things. The motor was very strong, in the neighborhood of 200 hp w/ 13.:1 wiseco flat tops in the bottom end. Also I got a Cat cam that I deemed was too big for the street and has since moved on to another owner. 280 with .510" lift. I know this for sure because there was a part # on it. Its hard to get exact specs when you pick stuff up garage sale style. The alpha buckets are trick, I like them a lot. Plus I got a pile of discs for setting up my lash. And I got all the spares for the carbs too. I guess I'll be spending a day or two with Dyno Dave in the spring time. Realistaically I'm aiming for 130-140 hp at the wheels. That should be more than enough to get my license suspended







Checked out your site, I've been there before a couple of times!
Steve


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Scirocco#28)*

ABA Scirocco, I would recommend the Schrick 280, but I don't know anyone that has run anything larger since even the 280 will not pass aircare on most cares here in Vancouver, so most guys have to take them out to get thru and get to lasy to put them back in.
Steve, what is a "Cat cam"?
James.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

Cat cams are a brand name, a Belgian company, if the information I have is correct the people running it used to be with Piper cams. They've got a website www.catcams.be


----------



## Scirocco#28 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

What he said







Belgian, the one I had was p/n 7640155. 
Steve


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Scirocco#28)*

Cool, couldn't find that one on there, it was confusing trying to find cam specs.
James.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

That site certainly could be better organized but keep on looking, that cam is listed.


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (ABA Scirocco)*

OK, just went back and found it. Wrote down all the numbers, mostly what matters is that is had a lobe center of 104* which makes it a good carb. race cam. looking thru the rest of the cams for mechanical lifters I did not see any other carb. cams with that lobecenter. You will probably have to try one of the other manufactureres. Try Crane.
James.


[Modified by A1Rocco, 7:21 PM 1-10-2002]


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Scirocco#28)*

quote:[HR][/HR] MAybe its not a schrick. Damn wish they stamped their logo's on these things. 
Steve[HR][/HR]​My schrick 268* has a lil SCR or SHR or some lil Schrick abvr.


----------



## NorthDakota2.0 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

What is the best way to make power out of my 2.0 ABA (obd-2) NA style? Huge cam, P&P, freeflowing exhaust? What do I do for fueling? I am asking in this thread since it is obvious that everyone here knows what they are talking about and are familiar with some serious ABA engines (165 hp ABA's Wow!). Thanks for any replies. BoB


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (NorthDakota2.0)*

not an ABA, but here is a motor for comparison....
2008 cc (1.8 block, JE pistons)
11.0-1 C/R
worked 8v head, solid lifter
Web-cam (specs are in my brain somewhere lost forever lol)
TT header
custom intake (plenum into 4 runners), custom TB
TEC-II management
TT cam sprocket - running slightly retarded
157 whp (Dynojet) nice curve not peaky
Kevin.


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Shawn O)*

Not only is it possible but it is common. 
My engine is not an ABA, but rather a 3A so it is more torquey and less top end hp and when it's finished it will be putting out around 165crank hp with a Schrick 280, solid head, 11:1 comp., Supersprint header, blah, blah, blah.
To do the same to an ABA , using the same head should result in a bigger hp number at the top end due to it's 1.71:1 rod ratio vs. the 1.55:1 rod ratio of the 3A.
There are a lot of horses to be found in these engines as they are really detuned from the factory. Frankly a stock ABA with a crossflow that is avertised at 115hp is embarassing when the competition is making 125-150hp from the same size engine or even smaller. Like I said they are detuned.
James.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

All I have to say is many many many tunners state that 2.0 with a good head job will produce ~150 hp. Nothing big deal.
I am building a ABA with ported digi head brospeed header and 270 cam. I dont think I will get 150 but 140 should be easy.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Shawn O)*

<<<<<So your telling me you are getting 150 HP at the crank using CIS-E and a reverse flowing head. Who cares about what cam, exhaust, and what ever headwork you have....
ITS IMPOSSIBLE<<<<
1) ...with that attitude, it is impossible only for you.
2) do we even have to discuss the "reverse flow" issue AGAIN?.....wheres my Advil??....think for a minute like you are a ball of flame ( instead of simply a flaming %^&*#[email protected] ) - theres an open valve, theres a port, does it even matter which direction it is going? someday you'll understand.
3) if you ask Collin Gyenes ( i'm not going to tell you who that is, people who know their poop do already ) what CIS-E is capable of, he wont say 150 HP....more like 199 HP.....even coupled with a "reverse flow head"
4) who cares what cam/exhaust/headwork they have? - people who are making more HP than you care....
open your mind...........


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (lugnuts)*

Well put, lugnuts. 
Shawn O, not only are you wrong , but you just dissed every one of us that has built a hot, normally aspirated 2.0 motor. Ah, I smell brotherly love............
Try getting away from your computer monitor and into the real, live world of VWs...................they're more than a topic on the internet, ya know....


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Andrew Stauffer)*

How can EVERYTHING I have read be wrong? You CAN get 150 hp out of a 2.0,ever read European Car? On a streetable NON-turbo car 145-165 hp is a real figure even YOU can get!


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Shawn O)*

Shawn O: once again you are wrong. I have close to 150hp. 145hp at the wheels to be exact. I should have about 160 some soon. dont ever doubt an 8v.
Have you ever seen Drake motors. They have more than 150hp on there 1.6L! granted its a built motor but its NA.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Speedemon)*

I'm doubtful of 47% driveline loss as well. I mean, sheesh, 50 HP lost in the driveline would make one god damned hot transmission (tires/bearings/cv joints)
-Steve



----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Stephen Webb)*

Yes, it sounds wonky but what the words should have been were, "dyno loss" or "after dyno conversion". It depends entirely in what kind of dyno is being used and how it is calibrated.
James.


----------



## B3VR6 (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (A1Rocco)*

Iain Mannix and Kevin Wenzel have a Bertils racing motor in their SCCA SOLO II E Prepared Rabbit... 1.6 liters, 8 valves.. reverse flow... 180+hp.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (B3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VR6* »_Iain Mannix and Kevin Wenzel have a Bertils racing motor in their SCCA SOLO II E Prepared Rabbit... 1.6 liters, 8 valves.. reverse flow... 180+hp.

...race fuel


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_
-... theres an open valve, theres a port, does it even matter which direction it is going?...

I can't count how many tiems I have told people this but nobody seems to understand


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Batan)*


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_









frikken awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1sixteenV (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.fireandfuel.ca/projects.php# 
check out the bunny ..... it's 153 hp on a 1.8 8v with megasquirt and a custom built itb setup.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (A1sixteenV)*

cross flow are better just not as manny people have put as much time into them as the early syle heads ..but he only reason you should make more power would be less heat saturation .and the early style x flow gots more meat to grind the f#%k out ..
im gonna build an all motor 8v just to see what it can do ..


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

Hmm.. maybe a x-flow converted to solid lifters


----------



## blkmkIII (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

*since all of u have doen the swap some 1 help me out ...wut do u need to do as far as modding it to fit..i have a 86'1.8 head and a 95 2.o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif block*


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (blkmkIII)*

Techtonics has a little write-up on the subject http://www.techtonicstuning.co...2.htm
if you can fab the block-off yourself you'll save some money, but buy the distribuotr adapter. Also, it really helps to have a drill press get the head off of the pin that holds on the distributor drive gear. Then a vice and some quality punched to get it out some come right off, other are a huge PITA!


_Modified by Lowjack at 7:03 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

I am thinking about it for this motor. I am thinking about it later down the road







Right now oversized valves 34ex and 41 in and 288 cam match ported ,HD valve springs, titanium retainers and light wieght lifters.


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

eurotrash whats size serp belt u runnign and which water pump and pulley is that?
i need to ditch the mk3 a/c compressor i have on my serp belt setup, and get rid of the v-belt that i modded to run the water pump for the time being


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

looks like standard MK3 set-up.


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_looks like standard MK3 set-up. 

i already have the mk3 setup minus the water pump, need to toss the a/c comp and slap on the serp water pump pulley, aswell as downsize the belt, do u know the size?


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

aba/1.8 8v head
145hp
155 ft. lbs.
at the crank


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

I can get you all the part #'s the belt is only $15 and the pulley is like $35


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

Don't forget to mention that was on a Mustang Dyno which had probably never been calibrated but that motor is strong


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (eurotrashrabbit)*

Don't forget to mention that was on a Mustang Dyno which had probably never been calibrated but that motor is strong 
Hey what can I say thats the best I can do. Still eurotrash you have to admit my ABA in my Jetta coupe pulled pretty hard. remember when we took it up to 135. O the memories


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Speedemon)*

Ok people, my brains are jibberring,
What do those things mean?
whp?
47% powertrain loss?
Drivetrain loss?
3-angle valve job?
Anyone please, what do these thiongs mean and why do they happen?
Thanks a million.










_Modified by andreizloyVWb3 at 1:53 PM 7-4-2006_


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (andreizloyVWb3)*

WHP=wheel horsepower
Drivetrain loss/Powertrain loss are the same thing. This is how much power is lost between the engines crank and the wheels. It's basically the difference between crank hp and how much power is making it to the ground. 47% sounds very high, we would like to see around 20%.
A 3-angle valve job is where the valve seats, and sometimes the valve itself, are ground at three different angles. This is done to give better air flow and the result is more power. There are also 5-angle valve jobs.


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (Cyrus #1)*

Oh that's some great axplanation, and if for example the aba gives you 115hp, what does it mean? Is it the WHP or is it how much there is through to the wheels?

Thanks.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (andreizloyVWb3)*

Manufacturers usually rate their engines by hp at the crank. Most people here talk about WHP because that is what a dyno will give you.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (lugnuts)*

what do you guys think about my soon to be set-up?
94 x flo
11.0 to one compression
balanced and blueprinted
lightened lifters, oversized valves, 
ported and polished
lightened flywheel
camgear
header
T.T. chip
.040 over
Intake
T.T. exhaust
autotech 270 cam
Still in boxes (Got Bored 10/23)








Long Live the 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by lowdowndirtydubs at 7:47 PM 10-24-2006_


_Modified by lowdowndirtydubs at 7:53 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## Conceps (Dec 5, 2005)

i dont think there is one photo of this engine.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Conceps)*

Here is a pic of mine for you


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

I am sick of people trashing 8V motors, "Swap in a VR or a 1.8T" I am building my 2.0 xflo ABA to stick it to the proverbial man!!! I am glad I found this post!


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Who Made the ITB's


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (lowdowndirtydubs)*

TWM just for the induction it was like $1500


----------



## n_bogie (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (lowdowndirtydubs)*

so bruce by the looks of that spec sheet you got there i take it you have been to donny meeks. seeing how he one only ones around that can do it. i just dropped my head off there monday maybe he will give me your 270 cam and you can take my 268. lol well i cant recall seeing your dub yet. but i bought jacks alberts old one he had for few days. 90 jetta wolfburg.


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kickster)*

here you go... this was my 95 obd1 all motor.








just a tt268 cam, cam gear, 2.5 straight pipe exhaust, a K/N filter and an LM-1 wb o2.
I was fun, now I'm playing with a turbo.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (VDUBIN)*

Was this corrected? or to the wheels?


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (BlackTie+)*

at the wheels with sae correcting, which is standard. 
just noticed... I had a tt chip in there too.


_Modified by VDUBIN at 7:51 AM 10-30-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (VDUBIN)*

thats looks good, 120whp with what you have.
i am just waiting for my tt chip, and ive already got an ess 264 cam, obx header, 2.5" exhuast. itd be nice to get 120whp.


----------



## TaroukGolf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

hey nice project we have never tried a 1.8 head here in egypt on an ABA, can i know which 1.8 head u have used, and how many mm have u shaved of the head?


----------



## TaroukGolf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (hoodita)*

PLZ TELL ME WHICH 1.8 8V HEAD SHALL I USE, ANY VW MOTOR??? and shall i use my ABA wiring and ECU or the 1.8 Ecu??? Kindly i need ur HELPPPP


----------



## kotico (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (TaroukGolf)*

This is a 3 year old post pal I doubt the will answer you







I also have questions about some of the set ups they mention on this posts


----------



## kotico (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kotico)*

OK I just call my mechanic and ask him if an ABA 2.0L will gain anything by adding a 1.8L head and he says NO, so now I wonder how you can reach that so called 150 HP from that "detuned" ABA engine without forced induction.



_Modified by kotico at 12:28 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kotico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kotico* »_OK I just call my mechanic and ask him if an ABA 2.0L will gain anything by adding a 1.8L head and he says NO, so now I wonder how you can reach that so called 150 HP from that "detuned" ABA engine without forced induction.

Its pretty simple actually. Your not detuning the motor by adding the counterflow head. If you replace the valves with 7mm stems, I believe one would actually out flow a crossflow. The crosflow head has horrible short side radius on the intake side, pretty much makes a 90* to the valve, which is bad for flow. This creates turbulence in the ports, hitting the back of the port before it makes it to the valve. If your mechanic knew a thing or two he would know this.


----------



## kotico (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (75injectedSB)*








Before I go and kick his @ss can you tell me if this swap is performed with a 1.8 turbo or non-turbo head? 
I really don’t know if there is a difference between those two.

Thanks for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kotico)*

83-92 1.8 heads, there was never a turbo version. I think you are thinking of the 1.8t, which is a 20v head.


----------



## kotico (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (75injectedSB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *75injectedSB* »_83-92 1.8 heads, there was never a turbo version. I think you are thinking of the 1.8t, which is a 20v head.

Yes my mistake 1.8T is 20V







I will try to hunt a 1.8 head to do the swap and check the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope this work with the techtonics chips I just got


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kotico)*

What car?


----------



## kotico (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (75injectedSB)*

I have a 1997 Jetta GT regular 2.0L 8V engine no mods just a K&N filter...


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kotico)*

Its gonna take some work to swap to that head then. You will need to work out the TB and the intake manifold. I thought you were swapping into an older car.


----------



## kotico (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (75injectedSB)*

I guess I will have to pass on it







and find another way to get those ponies out of that engine


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (kotico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kotico* »_I guess I will have to pass on it







and find another way to get those ponies out of that engine

Neuspeed Charger.....bolt on ponies!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 8v head Please post your HP or Dyno graph (75injectedSB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *75injectedSB* »_
Its pretty simple actually. Your not detuning the motor by adding the counterflow head. If you replace the valves with 7mm stems, I believe one would actually out flow a crossflow. The crosflow head has horrible short side radius on the intake side, pretty much makes a 90* to the valve, which is bad for flow. This creates turbulence in the ports, hitting the back of the port before it makes it to the valve. If your mechanic knew a thing or two he would know this.


Exactly.
Stock for stock, the crossflow will flow more than a counterflow. However, once you swap 7mm valves into the counterflow, it will flow just about the same.
If you compare the port design, the counterflow is inherently a better port, and does have more flow potential when _properly_ modified. Making a better intake setup will help as well. The stock manifolds do an adequate job of flowing air, but very-often flow differently between each runner...
Keep in mind: Either style of 8v head has exhaust ports which do not flow the ideal ratio of gas, compared to the intake port. So, spending a lot of time on the intake side will be futile, if you don't address the fact that the exhaust needs even more work to flow ideally.
Here's some useful cutaways:

Counterflow intake port:








Crossflow intake port:









Counterflow exhaust port:








Crossflow exhaust port:


----------

